# Hamburger Fischmarkt nur noch vegan?



## Naturliebhaber (20. Dezember 2021)

Ein veganer Fischmarkt? Egal was die einwerfen, ich will das Zeug auch haben.


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. Dezember 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ein veganer Fischmarkt? Egal was die einwerfen, ich will das Zeug auch haben.


Lieber nicht, nachher Angelst du nur noch mit Heckbremse


----------



## Skott (20. Dezember 2021)

Wenn ich jetzt schreiben würde, was ich wirklich denke, fliege ich aus dem AB und das möchte ich nun wirklich nicht, das sind mir diese idioten nicht wert...


----------



## KadeTTHH (20. Dezember 2021)

Das ist Demokratie, da darf jeder Bekloppte und Querdenker seine Meinung Kund tun.^^


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (20. Dezember 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt schreiben würde, was ich wirklich denke, fliege ich aus dem AB und das möchte ich nun wirklich nicht, das sind mir diese idioten nicht wert...


Ähnlich hatte ich in einem anderen Thread auch zum Thema Peta geantwortet.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Dezember 2021)

Obwohl manche Fischfrikadelle heuer schon so schmeckt, als seien Sägespäne enthalten.... Nein, never!


----------



## rippi (20. Dezember 2021)

Da kann man schon darüber nachdenken. Zumal industrielle Fischerei ja sowieso verboten werden sollte und die Versorgung mit Fisch durch Angelfischerei geschehen sollte.

Andererseits wäre es natürlich eine harte Gingelung.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (20. Dezember 2021)

was diese terrororganisation petra nicht alles will - ist das n vorläufer der afd ?


----------



## KadeTTHH (20. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> was diese terrororganisation petra nicht alles will - ist das n vorläufer der afd ?


Veröffentliche doch mal, dass die Mikrochips in die Veganen Fischburger stecken und das alles von Bill Gates finanziert wird. 
Was meinst wie schnell die das wieder verwerfen, wenn bei denen die Querdenker auch aufmarschieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> was diese terrororganisation petra nicht alles will - ist das n vorläufer der afd ?



Die Petaner haben ihre Fans im links/grünen/veganen Öko/Naturschutz Spektrum.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (20. Dezember 2021)

ob die was dagegen haben wenn statt teslawerk ein schweinemastbetrieb eröffnet ?
da werden dann die ersten veganen schweine gezüchtet - die mit jedem pfurtz 10 kw strom erzeugen.


----------



## Vanner (20. Dezember 2021)

Die haben echt den Schuß nicht gehört.


----------



## DenizJP (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich spiele mal den Advocatus Diaboli - ist das hier bereits Clickbait?

Hat der Artikel einen echten  Mehrwert außer die User in Fahrt zu bringen?




sonst könnte man jeden Tag vermutlich 10 Artikel über die Peta bringen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Dezember 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hat der Artikel einen echten Mehrwert außer die User in Fahrt zu bringen?


Das sollte man bei 90% der täglichen Medeinberichte sicherlich fragen aber doch nicht hier.

Bei uns ist das Unterhaltung und versüßt uns den Nachmittag.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Dezember 2021)

Dann gehört der Name auch weg, sprich Gemüsemarkt in Neu.

Jürgen


----------



## Wünschelrute (20. Dezember 2021)

Im Endeffekt werden solche bescheuerten Forderungen von denen ja nur gemacht, damit man in die Medien kommt.
Sollte eigentlich komplett ignoriert werden, da jede Erwähnung dieses Clubs ihnen nur Geld in Form von Spenden  zuspült.
Das machen die schon ganz bewusst. Es gibt keine schlechte Publicity.


----------



## UweL (20. Dezember 2021)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt werden solche bescheuerten Forderungen von denen ja nur gemacht, damit man in die Medien kommt.
> Sollte eigentlich komplett ignoriert werden, da jede Erwähnung dieses Clubs ihnen nur Geld in Form von Spenden  zuspült.
> Das machen die schon ganz bewusst. Es gibt keine schlechte Publicity.


sehe ich auch so, ... also hören wir auf dieser Sekte eine Bühne zu bieten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Dezember 2021)

auch eine Minderheit, allerdings eine laute Minderheit.
Das sind die besten Voraussetzungen, um in Deutschland gehört und ernstgenommen zu werden.
Ein paar Wenige meckern und der große Rest tanzt nach deren Pfeife.
Wie hier auch


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich verweise immer wieder gerne auf meine Signatur!
Die man unter Newsmeldungen natürlich nicht sieht   
FCK PTA!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Dezember 2021)

Wahrscheinlich eine verdeckte Anti-Corona-Maßnahme des rotgrünen Senats. Macht man einen veganen Fischmarkt, geht verständlicherweise niemand hin und schon steckt sich dort auch keiner mehr an. Tschentscher, dieser Teufelskerl! Wie schlau er ist.


----------



## Seifert (20. Dezember 2021)

Die Bedingung für den veganen Fischmarkt: es darf ur noch alkoholfrier Köhm ausgeschenkt werden- dann geiht dat,nääch!!


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich schließe mich Naturliebhaber an. Solch einen Realitätsverlust, bekommt man weder mit weichen, noch mit legalen Drogen hin. Das will ich auch.


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Wollebre (20. Dezember 2021)

Wie kann man auf solch einen Sch.... blos eingehen.
Die lachen sich doch über entsprechende Beiträge in den Foren mehr als einen ab.


----------



## NaabMäx (21. Dezember 2021)

In Bayern nennt man einen veganen Fischmarkt Gemüsemarkt.
Hat etwa Hamburg keinen Gemüsemarkt, wo die hin gehen können?


----------



## Seele (21. Dezember 2021)

Ich wollte schon immer mal auf den berühmten 300 Jahre alten Hamburger Tofumarkt......

Einfach nur bekloppt.


----------



## Waidbruder (21. Dezember 2021)

ich habe letztens veganen Thunfisch im Supermarkt entdeckt!


----------



## NaabMäx (21. Dezember 2021)

Meinen die Umstellung auf Graskarpfen oder Friedfische im allgemeinen oder wie?
Wollen die auf die Nichtdarbringung von Raubfischen hinaus....ich kappiers nicht.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (21. Dezember 2021)

Was die PETA fordert ist uns Anglern und Jägern wie immer total egal, diese Sekte hat nichts zu fordern! Im Gegenteil wir Angler und Jäger fordern von den Bundesländern das die PETA ihre Gemeinnützigkeit als Verein endlich verliert weil sie zunehmend Lügen und Falschaussagen verbreitet.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (21. Dezember 2021)

Ja die Frau Petra hat es drauf ....... unfassbar.... ist ja fast wie Kulux Klan


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2021)

Auf dem Hamburger Fischmarkt haben wir Ende der 70iger Jahren-
Puten Küken gekauft,ca. 5 Mark das Stk.-

beim Absacker auf der Reeperbahn im Anker od. Goldene Handschuh-
haben wir die aufen Tresen laufen lassen-

iwie zu Hause angekommen 
haben wir die Küken vergessen.


----------



## NaabMäx (21. Dezember 2021)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> ich habe letztens veganen Thunfisch im Supermarkt entdeckt!



Es gibt keinen Fisch, den man aus Gemüse basteln kann. Dann ist es immer noch Grünzeug aber kein Fisch oder Fleisch.
Was ist denn so schlimm daran, wenn die Gemüse, Obst, Algen oder sonst was, beim Namen nennen. 
Manipulation und Irreführung - ist das Gesetzlich nicht verboten.
Was ist eigentlich mit dem Verbraucherschutz los?!


----------



## angler1996 (21. Dezember 2021)

schön, warum vervielfältigt man als kundige Redaktion den Quatsch von Berta jedes Mal mit ? 
Die brauchen keine  Werbung , Multiplikaroren des Mist's den die verzapfen, gibt es genug.


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Dezember 2021)

Die schaffen sich immer wieder medial in den Vordergrund zu setzen. Unsere Medienberichter machen da aber auch immer mit. Thema Randgruppenmitteilungen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> schön, warum vervielfältigt man als kundige Redaktion den Quatsch von Berta jedes Mal mit ?



Weil man hier dann auch Gegenstimmen/-argumente lesen kann wenn man nach PETA googelt - im Gegensatz zur Mainstream-Presse die die PETA Pressemitteilungen unreflektiert und unkommentiert wiedergeben.


----------



## SimonHL (21. Dezember 2021)

wer nimmt diese terrororganisation eigentlich noch ernst?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2021)

SimonHL schrieb:


> wer nimmt diese terrororganisation eigentlich noch ernst?



Leider viel zuviele Leute.
Was meinst du woher die ihre Millionen an Spendengelder haben?

Guck mal hier was die über ihre Reichweite schreiben:








						PETAs Jahresbericht 2020
					

Erfahren Sie in unserem Jahresbericht 2020, welche Erfolge wir gemeinsam für die Tiere erzielen konnten.




					www.peta.de
				




Und hier noch ein paar Zahlen:


			https://www.peta.de/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/PETA-Wirtschaftsjahr-2018_2019.pdf
		



Die zu ignorieren bringt uns gar nichts, solange sie anerweitig genug Raum bekommen(sieh ersten link).
Wir können das Treiben hier aber wenigstens öffentlich kommentieren.


----------



## SimonHL (21. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Leider viel zuviele Leute.
> Was meinst du woher die ihre Millionen an Spendengelder haben?
> 
> Guck mal hier was die über ihre Reichweite schreiben:
> ...


das stimmt wohl.leider ist das die realität.machen ja auch u.a. genug "promis" werbung für die.wat für ne


----------



## angler1996 (21. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weil man hier dann auch Gegenstimmen/-argumente lesen kann wenn man nach PETA googelt - im Gegensatz zur Mainstream-Presse die die PETA Pressemitteilungen unreflektiert und unkommentiert wiedergeben.


 Ja und  warum muss man um jeden vetrockneten Knochen bellen?
Irgendwie hat man uns doch im Gegensatz zu dem Belltier Verstand gegeben


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Ja und warum muss man um jeden vetrockneten Knochen bellen?



Weil es kein vertrockneter - eher ein aufblühnder - Knochen ist. 
Diese Gurkentruppe erhält laufend mehr Zuspruch und Spendengelder in unserer immer abgehobenen, naturfernen Gesellschaft.
Probleme naturentfremdeteer Menschen wie zB Veganismus und Tierecht werden in den Mainstream-Medien ständig gehypt.

Stillhalten und abwarten bringt uns nichts!


----------



## angler1996 (21. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weil es kein vertrockneter - eher ein aufblühnder - Knochen ist.
> Diese Gurkentruppe erhält laufend mehr Zuspruch und Spendengelder in unserer immer abgehobenen, naturfernen Gesellschaft.
> Probleme naturentfremdeteer Menschen wie zB Veganismus und Tierecht werden in den Mainstream-Medien ständig gehypt.
> 
> Stillhalten und abwarten bringt uns nichts!


aber seitenweise in einen Forum rumbrüllen hilft (Wem?), welcher Informationsgewinn ist damit verbunden ?  rennt Berta jetzt entsetzt davon oder hat jetzt einfach auch der letzte Dumme mitbekommen- es gibt Berta und die mischen die Großen auf?
Nimm mir's nicht übel , aber da biste auf Irrwegen


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2021)

Nein mein Lieber. Du liegst falsch!
Man kann den Feind nicht ignorieren. Das ist viel zu lange passiert und er wird stärker.
In anderen Medien hat man eben keine Möglichkeit das Fehlverhalten der Petaner öffentlich zu kommentieren.
Hier aber schon.
Und bei passender Gelegenheit entsprechende Argumente für ein Verbot von Peta, Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit usw. für alle Leute nachlesbar im Internet zu platzieren ist auf jeden Fall sinvoll.


----------



## Tobias85 (21. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weil man hier dann auch Gegenstimmen/-argumente lesen kann wenn man nach PETA googelt - im Gegensatz zur Mainstream-Presse die die PETA Pressemitteilungen unreflektiert und unkommentiert wiedergeben.


Naja ich denke, dass das nur den Google-Score des Begriffs PETA hochtreibt, weil öfters erwähnt. Aber ich zweifle stark daran, dass ein Anglerboard-Artikel auf den ersten 50 Seiten der Google-Ergebnisse auftaucht, wenn man nach PETA googelt. Und wer gezielt danach googelt, der wird sich in den seltensten Fällen für die Auslassungen einiger Angler interessieren, sondern eher an Informationen von oder über die Organisation.

Wege wie die Forderung, ihnen die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen, halte ich da für a) wirksamer und b) öffentlichkeitswirksamer. Wie weiter oben schon gelesen geht es der Öffentlichkeit und PETA am Arsch vorbei, was hier im Board über die geschrieben wird, das bekommt eh keiner mit.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weil es kein vertrockneter - eher ein aufblühnder - Knochen ist.
> Diese Gurkentruppe erhält laufend mehr Zuspruch und Spendengelder in unserer immer abgehobenen, naturfernen Gesellschaft.
> Probleme naturentfremdeteer Menschen wie zB Veganismus und Tierecht werden in den Mainstream-Medien ständig gehypt.
> 
> Stillhalten und abwarten bringt uns nichts!



Genau so sieht es aus. Das geht hier in Mittelfranken so weit, dass Vereine an Wohngebiete angrenzende Teiche nicht mehr pachten wollen, weil sie in der Vergangenheit mit Klagen überzogen wurden. Da brauch nach dem Abfischen nur ein toter Kleinfisch rumliegen und schon gibt es Stress.
Ein Verein hatte abgefischt und die Zwergwelse im Teich zurückgehalten, um diese am kommenden Tag zu entsorgen. Die wurden über Nacht "befreit" und der Verein hatte den Ärger, weil die Viecher alle Gewässer der Unterlieger befallen haben. Die Anzeige gegen Unbekannt verlief natürlich ergebnislos.

Man kennt im Ort die "Stressmacher" und die machen keinen Hehl daraus, welcher Organisation sie angehören.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Naja ich denke, dass das nur den Google-Score des Begriffs PETA hochtreibt, weil öfters erwähnt. Aber ich zweifle stark daran, dass ein Anglerboard-Artikel auf den ersten 50 Seiten der Google-Ergebnisse auftaucht, wenn man nach PETA googelt. Und wer gezielt danach googelt, der wird sich in den seltensten Fällen für die Auslassungen einiger Angler interessieren, sondern eher an Informationen von oder über die Organisation.


Nicht ganz.
Googelt man nach "Peta" und "angeln" gibt es schon auf Suchseite 3 den passenden Trööt im Anglerboard(und hier gibt es ja einige).

Wer sich damit tatsächlich auseinandersetzt, findet uns also ganz schnell.

Dass völlig verblendete PETA-Anhänger das AB nicht interessiert, spielt dabei keine Rolle, da nicht die Zielgruppe.
Die sind sowieso nicht umzustimmen.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wege wie die Forderung, ihnen die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen, halte ich da für a) wirksamer und b) öffentlichkeitswirksamer.




Und dafür braucht man öffentliche Möglichkeiten um Ansichten zu tauschen, Argumente und Angriffsflächen zu suchen und zu sammeln.
Das AB bietet diese Möglichkeit.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wie weiter oben schon gelesen geht es der Öffentlichkeit und PETA am Arsch vorbei, was hier im Board über die geschrieben wird, das bekommt eh keiner mit.



Wer aufgibt, hat schon verloren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Dezember 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wege wie die Forderung, ihnen die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen, halte ich da für a) wirksamer und b) öffentlichkeitswirksamer. Wie weiter oben schon gelesen geht es der Öffentlichkeit und PETA am Arsch vorbei, was hier im Board über die geschrieben wird, das bekommt eh keiner mit.



Die aktuelle Regierung wird dieser Auseinandersetzung aus dem Weg gehen. Ich kenne hier in Mittelfranken allein 3 Millionäre, die dort Mitglied sind und dem Verein Unsummen zustecken. Viele junge Leute, gerade in den Städten, finden das sehr cool. Im Gymnasium meines Sohnes erklären Lehrer den Jugendlichen, dass Wirbeltiere genau wie Menschen empfinden und dass nur gefühllose Menschen Tiere töten. PETA sieht sich klar im gesellschaftlichen Trend der Großstädte.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht ganz.
> Googelt man nach "Peta" und "angeln" gibt es schon auf Suchseite 3 den passenden Trööt im Anglerboard(und hier gibt es ja einige).



Das ist aber auch schon Teil des Problems. Wann schaut man bei Google schon mal auf Seite 3 nach?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Dezember 2021)

Ok, die wollen keinen Fisch mehr im Verkauf. 
Wir, die Angler werden aber vom Gesetzgeber dazu angehalten, unseren gefangenen Fisch zu töten. 
Leider ja auch die Beifänge, die wir gar nicht verwerten wollen. 

Lösungsansatz:

Hat jemand die Sammeladresse von PETA ?  
*Dann könnten wir sie doch bewichteln! *
Die sind mit ihrer Propaganda doch immer auf Spenden aus.


----------



## Tobias85 (21. Dezember 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch schon Teil des Problems. Wann schaut man bei Google schon mal auf Seite 3 nach?


Genau. Welche Nicht-Angler googeln schon gezielt nach PETA+Angeln? Wohl kaum jemand. Und wer es tut, der ist entweder gegen das Angeln und möchte sich in diesem Kontext über PETA informieren, oder der Angelt selbst und will wissen, was die wieder verbieten wollen. Aber Otto-Normalbürger wird sowas nicht googeln.

Und äußern kann man sich zu deren Plänen doch überall: Auf Facebook, bei fast allen öffentlichen Medien in den Kommentarspalten etc. Da wird es dann auch gesehen.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Regierung wird dieser Auseinandersetzung aus dem Weg gehen.


Das liegt ausschließlich im Verantwortungsbereich der Finanzämter und hat nichts mit politischen Entscheidungsträgern zu tun.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Lösungsansatz:
> 
> Hat jemand die Sammeladresse von PETA ?
> *Dann könnten wir sie doch bewichteln! *
> Die sind mit ihrer Propaganda doch immer auf Spenden aus.



Güstern müssten in einem Maxibrief und dann durch den Briefschlitz passen.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Dezember 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Sammeladresse von PETA ?
> *Dann könnten wir sie doch bewichteln!*


Hier bitte:








						Kontakt
					

PETA, People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals,(Menschen für den ethischen Umgang mit Tieren) ist mit mehr als 1 Million Mitgliedern weltweit die größte Tierrechtsorganisation. Ziel der Organisation ist es, durch Aufklärung, Veränderung der Lebensweise und Aufdecken von Tierquälerei jedem...




					www.peta.de
				




Das ich die mal verlinke, nur weil ich die Idee mag!

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Genau. Welche Nicht-Angler googeln schon gezielt nach PETA+Angeln? Wohl kaum jemand. Und wer es tut, der ist entweder gegen das Angeln und möchte sich in diesem Kontext über PETA informieren, oder der Angelt selbst und will wissen, was die wieder verbieten wollen. Aber Otto-Normalbürger wird sowas nicht googeln.



Nicht immer Gründe suchen warum etwas nicht klappen könnte.

Selbst wenn das hier nur Angler und Angelinteressierte finde, tragen sie das weiter in die Öffentlichkeit und unsoziale Netzwerke.

Wir sind nur ein Baustein, der zur Beseitigung von Peta beiträgt. Die kämpfen ja an vielen Fronten ihren ideologischen Krieg.


----------



## rippi (21. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Auf dem Hamburger Fischmarkt haben wir Ende der 70iger Jahren-
> Puten Küken gekauft,ca. 5 Mark das Stk.-
> 
> beim Absacker auf der Reeperbahn im Anker od. Goldene Handschuh-
> ...


Habt ihr die Küken nochmal wiedergefunden?


----------



## feko (21. Dezember 2021)

Was mich halt so bestürzt ist das Ergebnis der Bundestagswahl.
Ich gehe fest davon aus das Menschen die die grüne Partei wählen auch eine petasympathische Einstellung haben.
Von der Realität wenig Ahnung aber dem Zeitgeist folgen.
Schöne neue Welt...


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Dezember 2021)

Zitat:
Nicht ganz.
Googelt man nach "Peta" und "angeln" gibt es schon auf Suchseite 3 den passenden Trööt im Anglerboard(und hier gibt es ja einige).


... dann sollte man jede Woche einen (Gegen) Beitrag eröffnen.

"Wieder Peta mit unwahrheiten"
"Peta die Spendensammler"
"Peta verbrennen Steuergelder"
"Peta die ganz bösen"
"Peta, nun doch die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt?"

Damit wird dann Google gefüttert....


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Dezember 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Fisch, den man aus Gemüse basteln kann. Dann ist es immer noch Grünzeug aber kein Fisch oder Fleisch.
> Was ist denn so schlimm daran, wenn die Gemüse, Obst, Algen oder sonst was, beim Namen nennen.
> Manipulation und Irreführung - ist das Gesetzlich nicht verboten.
> Was ist eigentlich mit dem Verbraucherschutz los?!


Das ist noch nicht mal Grünzeug. Das sind nur Pülverchen, die durch Chemikalien zusammen gehalten werden.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Küken nochmal wiedergefunden?


Nein rippi,
ich überlege an eine Selbstanzeige-
bei Petra od. vegan zu Leben.


----------



## DenizJP (21. Dezember 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch schon Teil des Problems. Wann schaut man bei Google schon mal auf Seite 3 nach?


mach ich immer wenn bestimmte Filme die ich nachts alleine schauen möchte nicht direkt auf Seite 1 auftauchen


----------



## DenizJP (21. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Nein rippi,
> ich überlege an eine Selbstanzeige-
> bei Petra od. vegan zu Leben.


basiert der äußerst feinfühlige Film  "Der goldene Handschuh" auf euren Anekdoten?

frag nur da der ja den gleichen Titel trägt und ich ihn net gesehen habe


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> basiert der äußerst feinfühlige Film  "Der goldene Handschuh" auf euren Anekdoten?
> 
> frag nur da der ja den gleichen Titel trägt und ich ihn net gesehen habe


Mein Papa kannte ihn noch-
er war Maler im Ochsenberger Krankenhaus  HH-
die haben auch Zellen die mal angemalert wurden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> unsoziale Netzwerke.


wer geht da hin??
ich will mit denen nichts zu tun haben


----------



## Nelearts (21. Dezember 2021)

Im Hausstaub sind Milben und Hautpartikel!
Dürfen Veganer überhaupt atmen?
Nelearts.

So, jetzt mal im Ernst. Ein PETA-Verein der den Steuerzahler Millionen kostet und die Gerichte überlastet schadet der sozialen Gemeinschaft.
Ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, welche geile Geschäftsidee ich haben könnte um einen Verein zu gründen und damit meinen Lebensunterhalt zu finanzieren.
Aber als e.V. wie PETA muss man das ja veröffentlichen. Schon mal jemand darüber nachgedacht?


----------



## Ladi74 (21. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 
Hab letztes Wochenende extra ne Nacht-/ Frühschicht eingelegt um den Film zu gucken. 
Wer sich für die menschlichen, geistigen Abgründe interessiert, empfehlenswert. 

Damit ist auch wieder der Bogen zu Berta geschlagen. Ich meinte die menschlichen, geistigen Abgründe.;-)


----------



## Ganerc (21. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe ja mittlerweile den Verdacht das die Redaktion hier mit Petra zusammen arbeitet.    Oder warum sonst sollten sie hier jede Absonderung von denen hier veröffentlichen. Bringt hier jede menge Klicks und vermutlich für Petra ordentlich Werbung in den Suchmaschinen, da ja jeder User sich genötigt füllt deren Namen zuschreiben.


----------



## UweL (22. Dezember 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Im Hausstaub sind Milben und Hautpartikel!
> Dürfen Veganer überhaupt atmen?
> Nelearts.
> ...


Nee, ....noch tragen sie Masken .... .   Sie nennen es " Corona ". Aber ich weiß es besser !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Es ist eine weltweite vegane Verschwörung um uns alle zu Grasfressern zu machen .  Und sie darf nie, nie, niemals enden. Sonst erwarten Karlchen und seine Anhänger einen Massensuizid der veganen Bevölkerungsschicht was letztendlich zu einer völligen überlastung unserer Intensivstationen führen würde !

So,... ich hoffe ich habe nun den fleischfressenden Teil der Bevölkerrung über die wahren Politischen Hintergründe der derzeitigen Politik hinreichend aufgeklärt.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

ha, ich habe heute, bei einem guten Metzger vom Lande, was von der "Schlachtschüssel" geholt; Schweinshaxen, Schweinebäckchem sowie Blut- und Leberwürste. Dazu reichlich Sauerkraut. Darüber fällt dann die Familie her. Ich weiss, dafür komme ich bestimmt in die Veganer-Hölle, total egal, es wird auf jeden Fall sehr gut schmecken .

Gruß

Lajos

PS. Fischmarkt ohne Fische. Ein Blödsinn sondersgleichen


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Dezember 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> dafür komme ich bestimmt in die Veganer-Hölle, total egal, es wird auf jeden Fall sehr gut schmecken


Lajos, du glaubst doch nicht etwa, dass irgendwas in der Veganerhölle schmeckt??
Da könnte man dich ja gleich zusammen mit dem Rindvieh auf der Weide festbinden. >>> ist genau so gut


----------



## NaabMäx (22. Dezember 2021)

Wenn ein Veganer Rasen mäht, ist zum Festagsbraten angerichtet.


----------



## Astacus74 (22. Dezember 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wenn ein Veganer Rasen mäht, ist zum Festagsbraten angerichtet.


Bei uns auf den Elb-und Jeetzeldeichen machen das die Schafe und nicht zu vergessen in der Heide die Heidschnucken, äähh ich glaub ich organisier
mir nen Heidschnuckenbraten hatte ich lange nicht mehr 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (22. Dezember 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Bei uns auf den Elb-und Jeetzeldeichen machen das die Schafe und nicht zu vergessen in der Heide die Heidschnucken, äähh ich glaub ich organisier
> mir ne Heidschnuckenbraten hatte ich lange nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Heidschnucken sind tolle Tiere, sehr sympathisch. Ich mag ja alles vom Schaf sehr sehr gerne (und von der Ziege noch viel gerner!), aber Heidschnucke habe ich noch nie gekostet.


----------



## Colophonius (22. Dezember 2021)

Dass die PETA eine Umwandlung eines Fischmarktes in einen veganen Markt fordert,  ist nur konsequent und keiner Meldung wert. Erstaunlich ist hier eher der Umgang mit dem Thema. Dass die Meere überfischt sind und diverse Süßwasserarten durch Gewässerverbauung bedroht sind,  weiß jeder Angler. Es besteht - da sollte Einigkeit herrschen - akuter Handlungsbedarf. Ebenso sollte Einigkeit herrschen, dass der Vorschlag bzgl. des Hamburger Fischmarkts eine reine Marketingstrategie ist,  die niemand ernsthaft verfolgt. 

Trotzdem geht man der PETA reihenweise auf den Leim und klammert sich krampfhaft an vermeintliche Wahrheiten. Fleisch gut. Fisch lecker. Vegan für Kaninchen. Besser kann es für PETA nicht laufen, denn hier wird das Bild des rückwärtsgewandten Angelbarbaren in aller Öffentlichkeit noch richtig zelebriert.  Darauf erst mal eine Bratwurst aus Massentierhaltung und ein Doppelkorn, sonst schrumpft noch das Gemächt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2021)

Bei Petra ich schon alles
 gschrumpft


----------



## ollidi (22. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> aber Heidschnucke habe ich noch nie gekostet


Na dann mal etwas zum Mund wässerig machen.  Heidschnucke auf dem Grill, als wir mal ein Vorstandsgrillen gemacht haben.


----------



## zandertex (22. Dezember 2021)

Dat sieht ja mal sowas von vegan aus!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Dat sieht ja mal sowas von vegan aus!!!


Das ist doch Leben-
nicht wie Petra die Marktlücke aus den USA bekommen hat.
Nur Geld €-
machen.


----------



## Astacus74 (22. Dezember 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Na dann mal etwas zum Mund wässerig machen.  Heidschnucke auf dem Grill, als wir mal ein Vorstandsgrillen gemacht haben.


Also ich mag vegane Tiere   das sieht ja mehr als köstlich aus,  da wäre ich gern dabei gewesen

Gruß Frank


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Dezember 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Dat sieht ja mal sowas von vegan aus!!!



Die Heidschnucke war doch ein Veganer, was will man denn noch mehr?


----------



## thanatos (23. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die Heidschnucke war doch ein Veganer, was will man denn noch mehr?


Willkommen Wolf ! endlich einer der die sch... Heidschnucken frisst da bleibt das Gras für meine 
veganen Mitbürger -innen absolut Bio mit Heidschnuckenkacke gedüngt - frohes Fest und guten Appetit


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2021)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Trotzdem geht man der PETA reihenweise auf den Leim und klammert sich krampfhaft an vermeintliche Wahrheiten. Fleisch gut. Fisch lecker. Vegan für Kaninchen. Besser kann es für PETA nicht laufen, denn hier wird das Bild des rückwärtsgewandten Angelbarbaren in aller Öffentlichkeit noch richtig zelebriert.  Darauf erst mal eine Bratwurst aus Massentierhaltung und ein Doppelkorn, sonst schrumpft noch das Gemächt.


Leider treffend auf den Punkt gebracht, in diesem wie in anderen Threads. Schade, aber das ist das Bild in der Öffentlichkeit, das sich ergibt. Auch ganz ohne Peta.


----------



## Jürgen57 (23. Dezember 2021)

Ich esse grundsätzlich nur Tiere die sich Vegan ernährt haben.


----------



## Colophonius (23. Dezember 2021)

Q.e.d.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Dezember 2021)

Mein Vorwurf lautet: *"Veganer essen meinem Essen das Essen weg!" *


----------



## Ukel (23. Dezember 2021)

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Ich esse grundsätzlich nur Tiere die sich Vegan ernährt haben.


Also biste Sekundär-Veganer


----------



## fischmonger (23. Dezember 2021)

Das ist, als würde man aus einer Kirche einen Puff machen


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (23. Dezember 2021)

Nennt man das dann "aktiver Messdienerschutz"


----------



## thanatos (23. Dezember 2021)

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Ich esse grundsätzlich nur Tiere die sich Vegan ernährt haben.


bist du dir da ganz sicher - kein Schwein , kein Huhn , kein Fisch und und und ..
Nur Rindviecher ist doch auf Dauer etwas eintönig .


----------



## Nelearts (23. Dezember 2021)

Brot aus Getreide ist  auch nicht vegan! Da mit Gülle gedüngt!


----------



## Nelearts (23. Dezember 2021)

Petra geht mir mittlerweile sowas auf die Nerven...
Sozialschmarotzer halt. Die beschäftigen nur unsere Gerichte und blockieren damit deren Zeit für wirklich wichtigere Entscheidungen...
Und das meine ich nicht als eigefleischter Angler. Der bin ich nun wirklich nicht.....


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Dezember 2021)

Hamburger Fischmarkt soll vegan werden: „Ein Tofu-Fischbrötchen, bitte“
					

Endlich ist der Hamburger Fischmarkt wieder geöffnet – da stellt die PETA eine Forderung: Zum Schutz von Tier und Natur soll der Markt in Altona vegan werden.




					www.24hamburg.de


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Dezember 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Nur Rindviecher ist doch auf Dauer etwas eintönig


selbst die und auch auch Pferde benötigen tierisches Eiweiß.
Erstere über Bakterien im Blättermagen, Pferde über den übergroßen Blinddarm, in dem sie Massen an Bakterieneiweiß produzieren


----------



## thanatos (28. Dezember 2021)

@ Brillendorsch 
Bitte nicht alles etwas ironisch gemeintes auf die wissenschaftliche Goldwaage legen .
Nun mal ganz im Ernst wie kommen so kranke , gehirnamputierte ( soweit je eins vorhanden war )
Leutchen auf so eine Schwachsinnsidee und so etwas wird schwachsinniger Weise veröffentlicht .
Ich glaube nicht an Gott und von Tag zu Tag wird es immer weniger an was ich glaube .


----------



## Jürgen57 (28. Dezember 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> bist du dir da ganz sicher - kein Schwein , kein Huhn , kein Fisch und und und ..
> Nur Rindviecher ist doch auf Dauer etwas eintönig .


Schweine fressen in der Regel auch kein Fleisch,Hühner auch nicht,Fische auch nicht alle Arten
Allso hat man noch genug Auswahl sich von Tieren zu Ernähren die sich Vegan Ernähren oder ??


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Dezember 2021)

thanatos ,
ich lege nichts auf die Goldwaage, sondern widerlege nur deren Denkweise.
Diese Leute sind alles Andere als dumm und gehirnamputiert.
Sie wissen ausgezeichnet die Medien zu nutzen und manipulieren so die Meinung der Massen.
Wir Naturnutzer (auch Schützer) ziehen uns schon viel zu lange in die Schützengräben zurück, aus
denen wir hin und wider mal einen Pups schießen und machen uns auch noch lächerlich.
Viele meiner Wegbegleiter haben das schon vor ü 20 Jahren vorhergesehen. Einige haben den Finger zu tief in die Wunden gesteckt,

Nun gut, oder schlecht,
es ist jetzt wie es ist.
Jetzt wird es allerhöchste Zeit, aus der Deckung heraus zu kommen und mehr Präsents zu zeigen.
Wir müssen dafür sorgen, dass wir in der breiten Öffentlichkeit positiv wahrgenommen werden.
wir müssen wieder die Deutungshoheit über die Belange des Gewässerschutzes und der Biodiversität in und an unseren Gewässern erlangen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Dezember 2021)

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Schweine fressen in der Regel auch kein Fleisch,Hühner auch nicht,Fische auch nicht alle Arten
> Allso hat man noch genug Auswahl sich von Tieren zu Ernähren die sich Vegan Ernähren oder ??


Schweine sind Allesfresser, und auf Aas stehen sie wie Du auf schöne Frauen. Auch Hühner verschmähen eine Maus keineswegs,
wenn sie denn eine erhaschen können.
Und bei Fischen ist mir nicht eine einzige Art bekannt, die keine Würmchen oder Larven mag


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. Dezember 2021)

Naja ,was soll man dazu posten. 
Nur so viel.........................


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Dezember 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hamburger Fischmarkt soll vegan werden: „Ein Tofu-Fischbrötchen, bitte“
> 
> 
> Endlich ist der Hamburger Fischmarkt wieder geöffnet – da stellt die PETA eine Forderung: Zum Schutz von Tier und Natur soll der Markt in Altona vegan werden.
> ...


Habe immer 100 Pfennige dabei-
da kannste mal ein Aal bekommen-
so war das früher






Bei Aale Dieter





__





						Aale-Dieter
					






					www.hamburg.de
				




und best of









						Best of Aale-Dieter: Diese Sprüche solltet ihr kennen
					

Seit 60 Jahren ist Aale-Dieter eine Legende auf Hamburger Fischmarkt. ✌ Hier findet ihr seine besten Sprüche. Aalglatt eben!




					kiekmo.hamburg


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Dezember 2021)

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Schweine fressen in der Regel auch kein Fleisch,Hühner auch nicht,Fische auch nicht alle Arten
> Allso hat man noch genug Auswahl sich von Tieren zu Ernähren die sich Vegan Ernähren oder ??


Hallo,

Schweine sind Allesfresser und Hühner auch. Beide Arten fressen alles, was man ihnen gibt oder auch was sie in der Natur finden. Das macht ja deren Haltung auch relativ einfach, da die überhaupt nicht futterwählerisch sind.
Bei den Fischen ist es so, dass ich beim Hechtfischen so das Jahr über immer einige (größere) Karpfen dranbekomme. Erst heuer wieder einen 80cm Fisch, der biss auf einen 30 Gramm Effzett in silber/gold. Welche heimische Fischart verschmäht tierisches Eiweiss? Mir fällt momentan keine ein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Blueser (28. Dezember 2021)

Was sind übrigens die kleinen bräunliche Stücke im TK Spinat?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Dezember 2021)

Schokoraspeln?


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Was sind übrigens die kleinen bräunliche Stücke im TK Spinat?


Stücke von Spinatwachteln


----------



## hanzz (29. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Was sind übrigens die kleinen bräunliche Stücke im TK Spinat?


Das ist die zerhäckselte Rotzige aus der beknackten Spinatwerbung aus den 80ern.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Das ist die zerhäckselte Rotzige aus der beknackten Spinatwerbung aus den 80ern.


oder auch-


----------

